# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  Blue - dobermann de 7 mois - département 91

## Anaïs

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Blue
*Type:* Dobermann
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle







 RECHERCHE FAMILLE D'ACCUEIL ⚠️⚠️⚠️
BLUE, mâle doberman âgé de 7 mois

Identifié, vaccins à refaire, non castré !

✔️Chiens
❌ Chats (ne connais pas)
✔️Enfants

Il est propre et sait rester seul mais à l'extérieur 🙌
Suite à sa vie actuelle un jardin est indispensable 🏡

Adoptable après la période d'essai en tant que FA.

Il se trouve actuellement dans le 91

Contact : https://www.facebook.com/Emmy9578/



https://www.facebook.com/Emmy9578/ph...type=3&theater

----------


## France34

Il faudrait mettre une photo ici : le lien ne fonctionne pas si nous ne sommes pas sur FB !

----------


## doriant

en cours d'adoption par sa FA  :Smile:

----------

